# What kind of a man...



## Toby (Jan 13, 2011)

So I posted last week about our 23 year marriage splitting because of illness [husbands] and his online crap& lieing. It would be a book but I have been going through this for over 4 years. The doctors can't decide if his compulsions are linked to brain injury or if its bad behavior. 

Anyway we parted he moved out said he wanted to hopefully reconsile one day and lets at least be cordial. We have bills and lots of things to sort out as we have a house thats going into fourcloser. Well he wont call or answer a single email. I have been his care giver for 4.5 years and I have no job and am pysically broken down, mental mess. The stress he has put our whole family under is shocking.

What kind of man just runs from people who care for him? Why does he say he is sad and having a hard time when he is the one who did all the damage. I'm here still being a good wife, packing and cleaning up the whole dam mess.Not a single clue where I will go he has left me and son broke. Anyone explain? Thanks Toby


----------

